

Detecting Terrorists by Smelling Fear - stakent
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/6481635/Device-that-smells-human-fear-could-identify-terrorists.html

======
stakent
Found on Bruce Schneier's blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/detecting_terr...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/detecting_terro.html)

As usually comments are worth reading.

